# I was all set to order this until...



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I was all set to order this sock blocker until I saw the price! Really now! It's nice... But not $35.00 nice!


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow that's pricy.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm laughing because I wanted a few of them because I usually have about 3 or so pair to air dry at a time.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


Great item, but have to agree with you, this is a great project for those extra hangers in the closet


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

You can find the old wooden ones at flea markets for a lot less than that price. They do come in pairs. Good Luck!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

it is a great design. but i agree it is not worth the price. 

i'm thinking a trip to the hardware store, and i could make some!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Wouldn't it be quite easy to make some with wire hangers?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Good idea to use hangers in closet, just make sure they are plastic coated to avoid rust on your socks......


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

This looks like my non-knitting project for this week. I will probably cover the wire with some of the cute new duct tape to prevent rust. I did a quick search online and found other styles for half that price. Here's a link to making your own. I would use something sturdy like the thin smooth craft wood found at do-it-yourself and craft stores.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a tutorial for making them. You can probably use the template as a pattern to shape the wire

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diy-sock-blocker-tutorial


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I have made them with cheap plastic place mat and it does the job very well. I had posted about it last winter.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> I was all set to order this sock blocker until I saw the price! Really now! It's nice... But not $35.00 nice!


Good grief!!

Make one out of a coat hanger!!

Madkiwi


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm with everyone else, make your own from coat hangers!! These folks that sell stuff like this take it for granted that ladies don't know any better and will order anything. We're smarted than they are!!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://snapguide.com/guides/make-a-sock-blocker-using-wire-hanger/


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I gave away all my wire hangers so can't do this, although it looks good. There are so many materials you can use to make your own, however, for one, I had used 2 layers of plastic canvas, cut to shape and tied together with nylon kite string. I also had my husband cut out the sock shape from stiff plastic, sand the edges, and drill holes in the top for hanging. I think if you use your imagination, you can come up with many more materials to use. This is a cute product and the coating would make it pleasant and easy to slip the sock on, but way too expensive for me.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> I was all set to order this sock blocker until I saw the price! Really now! It's nice... But not $35.00 nice!


I think we all could bend a couple wire coat hangers, free from the dry cleaners????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yikes, expensive!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Ouch...............


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! That's just too pricy. If you can knit socks then you can bend coat hangers.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


Ditto


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for showing the picture as I plan to get my other half to make me some of these. Nice idea but I agree $35 is an awful lot.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Glad to see someone still has common sense!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Great idea but both materials and labor probably cost less than 25 cents...nothing like greed. I'm sure they will sell a few, but can you imagine how many they would sell at say, $7.99?


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok here is my contribution...take a HEAVY PIECE OF CARDBOARD(I use a cardboard box...take sock( I have several for each member of family) I also write there name on it....trace the person's sock on cardboard.cut it out...punch a hole on the top, put your newly knitted sock on it...I have several books in my laundry room....wash..slip..hang up.DONE.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

MEANT HOOKS


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

luree said:


> Wow! That's just too pricy. If you can knit socks then you can bend coat hangers.


My thoughts also!!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


Hey, great idea !! Not that I ever block socks .


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree, make them yourself.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

UNBELIEVABLE! Having been born in Dickinson Center I'm sure you can find a strong man up there who can take a pair of pliers and re-shape a hanger to the same size. The cost? Probably a cup of coffee.


----------



## REGeddes (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been able pick up a number of wire ones at yard sales and flea markets. My wool group use them to display some of the socks we sell at our church bazar. We put one sock on a hanger with the other one dangling on it. They catch the eyes of buyers this way!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

My husband made some for me. He cut the shapes out of thin wood. Since we go through a lot of cat litter he used the lid from one of the buckets for a base. He cut holes in the wood for drying. Put a thin coat of shellac on it and attached the wood "socks" to the base. Now I have my blockers. Only need it after socks come off the needles. When the socks come out of wash I hang them on one of those carousel for lingerie.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

It's true, some people have more dollars than sense.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


 :thumbup: I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I'm with everyone else, make your own from coat hangers!! These folks that sell stuff like this take it for granted that ladies don't know any better and will order anything. We're smarted than they are!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


totally agree. Would not pay $35. for a bent hanger, no way.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

I think you could make that with a couple of coat hangers


----------



## tribal (Aug 22, 2014)

You could make your own, Trace the shape of a sock, then take a length of wire and mould it to shape. It will cost next to nothing :thumbup:


----------



## tribal (Aug 22, 2014)

You could make your own, Trace the shape of a sock, then take a length of wire and mould it to shape. It will cost next to nothing :thumbup:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> I was all set to order this sock blocker until I saw the price! Really now! It's nice... But not $35.00 nice!


There's a nice old pair of wooden ones hanging on the wall of our local Cracker Barrel. Maybe I could swipe them and send them to you. Frankly, I just throw my knitted socks in the clothes dryer and let it go.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry but the price is way out of line. If I stepped on anyone's toes I'm sorry.There are directions on the net on how to make your own sock blockers from coat hangers. I saw them a few years ago. I have never felt the urge to buy or make sock blockers. I just wash the socks and lay flat on a screen to dry.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I just lay mine flat or throw them over a clothes line. I would never pay for a sock hanger because they are so easy to make if I wanted one.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Talk about pricing yourself out of business!


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

I could find those particular ones on only one site: http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/accessories/knitting-accessories/signature-sock-blocker.html

Your refusal to order them at the $35 price must have lowered their profit margin. The price is now *$40* ! :roll:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


i was just thinking that!!!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Covered cooper wire would work great and bends easily. I think the coating comes in black, white, red, and green. That way you can make any size you need. :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


Watch for the possibility of rust. The pictured one looks like it's plastic or plastic-coated.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Like the idea but not the price!


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> I was all set to order this sock blocker until I saw the price! Really now! It's nice... But not $35.00 nice!


I'm glad you posted this. You can make one of these with a pair of pliers and some baling wire (from bales of hay, if you buy hay!), a coat hanger, or any wire that is stiff enough to hold its shape and pliable enough to bend with needle nose pliers. If you make jewelry you might have needle nose pliers.

The problem is rust. If you spend time and effort making socks, you really don't want rust on them. Wire hangers, even the white painted ones, can have little bits of rust.

Try this.
http://www.plastidip.com/

It is a liquid plastic you can buy like a can of paint. You just dip the handles of tools like wooden garden tools, metal tools, pliers, in the can, just like a big pot of fondue! Easy and economical. This stuff dries hard and smooth, is meant to protect tool handles from rust and rot. They also have a variety to use on dishwasher racks.

It is available at most hardware stores, auto supply, and tool supply, and online.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Now that you have the picture you may be able to make it yourself with one of your wire hangers in your closet, I know I will give it a try!


:idea: :idea: :idea: 

I would not pay that much money!!


----------



## beexxjay (Apr 21, 2012)

mad price make your own


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I made mine out of cardboard then wrapped them in plastic wrap. They work fine. Have to replace them every so often but dirt cheap. ;-)


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I make my own no $35


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

get a rubber coated coat hanger and you can do the same thing for pennies people are always giving them away check on your local freecycle


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I will bet that some of you have a DH to bend a wire coat hanger like that.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Lamzdivy said:


> I could find those particular ones on only one site: http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/accessories/knitting-accessories/signature-sock-blocker.html
> 
> Your refusal to order them at the $35 price must have lowered their profit margin. The price is now *$40* ! :roll:


Good grief!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> I was all set to order this sock blocker until I saw the price! Really now! It's nice... But not $35.00 nice!


Get out a wire hangar and start bending! Be joyful at the $ you save!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I have sock blockers that DH bent out of coat hangers. Very cheap. :-D :lol:


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I have never understood why you would need to block socks. I knit my husband three pairs that go through the washer and dryer just fine, no blocking needed. I knit a pair for my daughter that I put in the washer, then just put over the bottom of a regular hanger and hang up to dry. Blocking is not necessary for socks.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Totally agree...I'm thinking if I had a wire coat hanger...!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a few old metal coat hangers which look almost like that already. All I need is a little plastic tubing and I'm all set.


----------



## RipRip (Aug 14, 2014)

I think you can buy bendable wire from a hardware store. It is then the problem of shaping it. This is where they getting away with charging so much. But I figure that a person that can wing it crocheting or knitting can probably figure how to shape a piece of wire.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

crystalrose said:


> I have never understood why you would need to block socks. I knit my husband three pairs that go through the washer and dryer just fine, no blocking needed. I knit a pair for my daughter that I put in the washer, then just put over the bottom of a regular hanger and hang up to dry. Blocking is not necessary for socks.


The reason I block socks is they are for sale and look prettier on the table if they're blocked. For my personal socks, I never block just wash and fold.


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

The've upped the price to $40.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a very creative idea. Maybe you can find a cheaper price on eBay. Although, depending on how many socks you knit, say for charity, it might well be worth the price. Depends I guess on how much time and exasperation it would save you in the long run.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


Funny, I was thinking the very same thing, although the only metal hangars I ever had came from the dry cleaners, which I haven't had any use for since I stopped working in the corporate world.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Yikes!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's a link to the pattern DH used to bend my wire ones. It's actually for a blocker made from cardboard and a place mat.

http://littlesesameknits.blogspot.com/2007/04/super-easy-diy-sock-blockers-tutorial.html


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


Thats exactly what I thought. Its easy enough


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Could you use the needlepoint canvas? If I remember correctly, it comes in a sheet like 8x10 or something like that. If you cut it and maybe put some yarn around the edges and then cut the tabs off so it wouldn't snag, could be any size and pretty inexpensive.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Bet that could be made from a wire coat hanger...not by me...but we have so many talented people on this site...I bet it could be done!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

May I ask why you need to make sock blockers? After I've knit a pair of socks, I just wash and dry them then put them on and have never had a problem.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I always lay my socks to dry on top of the dryer. Never had an issue with fit or trouble drying.

Just my opinion.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Electrical wire could also be used pink paperclip


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Electrical wire could also be used pink paper clip


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Neat idea, and thanks. 

When I saw the title, I thought for sure it would be about the hidden shipping costs that have become a real nuisance lately. For example Knitting Daily and all other Interweave news letters are pushing for sales and offer big discounts and just before you check out you need to chose shipping method which brings the price back up when the cost of shipping by media is only a few dollars--greedy marketing! and the words "never again" come to mind.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> Wouldn't it be quite easy to make some with wire hangers?


If they didn't rust.....


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

have your husband or someone bend a metal hanger into that shape


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Coat hanger, coat hanger, coat hanger. Should take about 20 minutes to make several pair.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Use a hanger!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I still have some old metal ones. Great for blocking socks.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> Good idea to use hangers in closet, just make sure they are plastic coated to avoid rust on your socks......


Or you can get shrink wrap at someplace like Harbor Freight with your 20% off coupon. It comes in colors, too. And is easy to use.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Just did a search on Pinterest for sock blockers and got a whole page of them. Some you could buy and some you could make. If you click on the picture, then click again, you can get to the original source.

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=sock%20blockers&term_meta%5B%5D=sock%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=blockers%7Ctyped


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

If you're having trouble viewing the Pinterest link, you might try this YouTube link. Several videos come up.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+make+sock+blockers


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


I was thinking the same thing! lol!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I never saw the need to block socks. Even if they are for a gift or sale, a quick dunking and roll them in a towel. Then I lay then flat on a towel and they are nicely flat and smooth. The only blocking my personal socks get are my feet and they do it very well.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pilotskeemsmom, Thanks for sharing the link, and Thank you to Maryann for sharing the tutorial as a free down load.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> Now I know what to do with those hangers taking up room I my closet!


DITTO!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

My suggestion would be to buy a roll of craft wire in 16 gauge aluminum, which won't rust and is easy to shape. The only drawback is that, once you get the shape you want, you will need to be careful not to bend it out of shape because aluminum tends to be somewhat pliable. It will hold it's shape unless you catch it on something and give it a tug. I think a roll costs about $5 in Michaels.

I would not recommend a coat hanger because it will be hard to shape. The more you bend it, the more stiff and brittle it will get, until it breaks. It will also rust.


----------

